
Why Are Warranty Disclaimers in ALL CAPS? - cribbles
http://www.partingthoughts.net/why-are-warranty-disclaimers-in-all-caps/
======
MrLunk
Because if they print 'small print' that small in Lower Caps... it becomes
even more unreadable ;)

